# Thats my boy!



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Finally went snapper fishing today it was the first trip of the season the bite was slow we managed to catch some keepers and two nice blacksnapper then the best part my 7 yearold caught his first cobia! Awesome! Gonna head a little farther out in the morning today we were 8 to ten miles off the beach


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

nice fish how big?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Snapper*

Snapper


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

36 inches 16lbs he had it weighed at the bill hargreaves fishing rodeo


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

thats awesome congrats! i also caught my first cobia ever yesterday but i had to let it live a little longer.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for letting me use the picture on the Hargreaves site. Great job to your son and great job to you for taking him!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Certainly a lifetime memory for sure!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks for sharing that's exactly the same size of my sons first cobia good memories


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine time right there....and that youngin' will never forget it!!!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Fish master*

Nice fish tale w/smiles and fish to back it up. Good job. That smile sure proves there is something more fun than video games!

Makin memories, he'll have them a lifetime. Caught a 17 lb permit in 1960, at age 9. I just told a friend that tale last week. I remember it, like it was yesterday. Sure beat catching bream, bass, and turtles!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome


----------

